# Foliolink and Lightroom



## Pinotmom (Jun 24, 2011)

New to this forum.  I've been using LR for over 2 years, consider myself at an intermediate level.  I shoot Raw and do all post production in LR.  Have dipped my toe into PS, but LR is my fave.  Does anyone have experience good or bad using Foliolink?  I have opened a web account with them and there's little interface for LR---their suggestions for file size and uploading are to use PS to resize, sharpen etc.  
Would love to hear from anyone else who uses Foliolink.  Thanks.


----------



## picton (Jun 27, 2011)

*1 Way to export images to FL*



Pinotmom said:


> New to this forum.  I've been using LR for over 2 years, consider myself at an intermediate level.  I shoot Raw and do all post production in LR.  Have dipped my toe into PS, but LR is my fave.  Does anyone have experience good or bad using Foliolink?  I have opened a web account with them and there's little interface for LR---their suggestions for file size and uploading are to use PS to resize, sharpen etc.
> Would love to hear from anyone else who uses Foliolink.  Thanks.



Lightroom gives you a lot of flexibility to export images into any application that can batch import JPEGs.   FolioLink has a powerful image uploader so if you follow the following steps you will have no trouble importing your images in LR to FolioLink:

In LR go to the "Library" view and select the images you want to upload (select multiples with shift  + click or individually with ctrl + click  or command + click on the MAC) then go to the File/Export dialog box.  Make sure the settings in the export dialog box are as follows:

--  Format : JPEG, Color Space: sRGB, Limit File Size to 200K (web friendly setting but it can be larger)
--  Resize to Fit width & Height (i.e. W: 900, H: 475) Note that many of FolioLink designs allow you to go much larger so adjust these according to the design you are using

After you click on Export the files you selected will be placed in the folder you specified.  All you need to do next is login to your FolioLink account and batch upload all of these images using FolioLink's image uploader.

I hope that helps


----------



## Pinotmom (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I've basically set it up that way, but appreciate the specifics.  Do I need to worry about resolution as far as copying or ripping off the images?  Thanks


----------



## picton (Jun 30, 2011)

Resolution is something you only need to worry about when you print a  document.&nbsp; For example a 1000x1000 image can be printed at  different resolution settings yielding different output sizes  -&nbsp; i.e. at 300dpi you get roughly a 3"x3" print and at 100dpi  you get a 10"x10" print.&nbsp; Screens do not work like  printers.&nbsp; That is, you cannot change their resolution and you  can assume it is fixed.&nbsp; I recommend ignoring the resolution  setting of your editing program and concentrate only on absolute pixel  dimensions.&nbsp; For the most part images on the web should fit  inside a 900x600px box to be compatible with most devices and load  fast.&nbsp; You can go for larger images to fit inside a 1200x900px  box or even larger but you can expect slower loading images and you must  also make sure you select a design that can scale larger images so that  they are not cropped in smaller screens... some services like FolioLink  will create properly sized shadow images for mobile devices like the  iPad and iPhone, etc...


----------

